
F-strings in Python 3 - luord
https://realpython.com/python-f-strings/
======
gkya
In the past I've suggested that these string prefixes be made user-definable.
I was just starting out learning programming for serious back then (which I
never really did BTW), as a uni dropout, so that was a bit stupidly audacious
of me maybe. But I still think that this is what Python should do. Because the
way things are, they keep changing the syntax all the time and they have
nothing like Perl's "use v..." syntax, which can cause problems like a script
written for python 3.n can fail with a _syntax error_ when run with an
interpreter 3.(n-1), and that _is_ a fiasco, compared to an error like
"AttributeError: type object 'str' has no attribute '__prefix_f__'". I guess
same goes with the "@" operator, this sort of things are what major versions
are for.

